# First time scape



## Dincho (20 Apr 2012)

For those of you that know me you will know that i just don't scape tanks. My passion are shrimp and my idea of a scape it a bit of flame moss on some wood   

I have built up a fairly decent collection of moss and decided to do a moss scape    I bought a new tank, filter lighting etc etc and spent last weekend having a play. I finally decided on a layout for my hardscape and set about filling in the gaps with substrate. The more i look at it the more i hate it!

I really need a little guidance and a few suggestions. I want to add a little depth to the scape but im unsure how to do it. Any advice is greatly appreciated!

If it helps these are the mosses i will be using:
Flame Moss
Singapore Moss
Creeping Moss
Anchor Moss
Phoenix Moss
Mini/Nano Moss
Coral Moss
Pearl Moss
Willow Moss
Weeping Moss





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## darren636 (20 Apr 2012)

nothing wrong with that scape.  will be a challenge to get the height in the centre and back. yeah.... go for it.


----------



## Antipofish (20 Apr 2012)

I like it mate !  Love the way it gives the impression of a gully running towards the back


----------



## Ady34 (20 Apr 2012)

Hi,
with the moss based planting this will work well as some of the straight edged rocks will be softened and made to look more natural. Also the channel running through the middle will be a strong focal point. Id agree with darren636 that gettin height may be an issue though, but maybe your not looking for height? If you are, you could further 'tier' the rockwork by adding more to the right rear and get the mosses growing higher. As for adding depth, maybe add a couple of smaller stones at the very front corners and bring the moss right to the front glass, or alternatively use maybe a light coloured sand for the foreground (instead of the substrate) running through the 'gully' which would add a good contrast to the darker mosses and rocks, giving more of an illusion of depth by intentionally drawing the eye through the scape.
Anyway, just my humble opinion, but i think it has good potential to work well and can see where your going with it.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Apr 2012)

Hello buddy,

Looking well, I am very impressed with the layout. Looks like a few months down the line this could be a beautiful scape, Ive got some Peacock moss If you want some FOC 

Ive just been working on a dry start method tank for my CRS/RCS  here it is below;






Going to let it grow right in before I fill it, so anything can change till then.
Let me know what you think !

Will keep an eye on this mate, will be fantastic 

All the best
Nathaniel


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (21 Apr 2012)

Bit hard to tell from the picture but maybe the gully is a little narrow at the front? Perhaps a higher perspective picture would give a better idea of what you've got there. Looking good so far though!


----------



## wazuck (31 May 2012)

Nice start. Loving the rocks.


Keen to go green


----------



## RobS (31 May 2012)

I'm liking the initial layout out. The only thing that looks a little wrong with me is the front right rock seems a little awkward. Mainly because the left hand side is all bedded in nicely and looks more natural.  This may come down to the camera angle mentioned though.


----------

